
History's Worst Software Bugs  - nickb
http://www.wired.com/software/coolapps/news/2005/11/69355
======
bridgetroll
In the article, the author poses the question of what is "worst" and never
does properly answer this. Then goes on to list the "worst" bugs without
proper criteria. The title should be "What Simson Garfinkel thinks are the 10
worst bugs, in chronological order."

